# Problemas con nevera no-frost.



## edicson1984 (Oct 25, 2013)

cordial saludo
tengo un problema en el que quizás alguien pueda ayudarme tengo una nevera no fros la cual congela en exceso en la parte de arriba  y no enfría nada en su parte bajo
al destaparla y probar el ventilador este fu*NC*iona cor*R*ectamente
agrade*Z*co sus aportes


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 25, 2013)

¿ Es de 1 o 2 compresores ?


----------



## edicson1984 (Oct 25, 2013)

creo que de uno acabo de conectar la resistencia de forma directa y calentó, pero lo raro es que no me marca cuando mido su resistencia


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 25, 2013)

¿ Marca y modelo de la nevera ?


----------



## edicson1984 (Oct 25, 2013)

solo uno y algo extraño es que un recipiente que antes mantenia lleno de agua al lado de este se encuentra totalmente seco

MODELO     
ML12YJCESO mabe


----------



## fen2006 (Oct 25, 2013)

si la nevera congela el compresor esta bien debe ser la resistencia que esta dañada pruebala dándole vuelta al reloj de descongelacion pero dale vuelta cuando este congelada porque si no tiene hielo el bimetalico que abre la resistencia no la va a dejar calentar. si no calienta la resistencia puede ser el bimetalico dañado, la resistencia abierta o el reloj no corre oel contacto de la resistencia esta dañado. porsupuesto que el ventilador del congelador tiene que estar bueno verifica que este girando bien


----------



## fernandob (Oct 25, 2013)

o esta perdiendo gas de a poco ...........apenas alcanza para el freezer que congela bien , pero luego ya no .


----------



## edicson1984 (Oct 25, 2013)

gracias en la mañana lo revisare aunque una vez que probé la resistencia por fuera conectandola directamente calentó de inmediato


----------



## Fernando123 (Oct 26, 2013)

dejala apagada por 1 dia con las puertas abiertas para que todo el hilo derita, lo que pasa es que estas heladeras poseen un sistema de dutos por donde el aire frio baja del congelador a la parte de abajo y cuando esos dutos llenan de hielo ya no enfria la parte de abajo. lo digo esto por experiencia propia.

saludos.


----------



## frisil (Oct 29, 2013)

Hola compañero, sería bueno saber si esta nevera es de timer o tarjeta electrónica.
El sistema de deshielo está compuesto por un bimetal y una resistencia, en el caso de que sea de timer


----------



## Deltaeco (Nov 18, 2013)

Hola compañeros tengo un problema con mi nevera no-frost y les cuento:

la nevera tiene 2 años de uso , y realmente nunca le ha pasado nada, todo correcto y demas, hace poco me dejo de enfriar lo que es la nevera pero el congelador perfecto, entonces me puse a mirar sus tiempos y demas y veo que que sus tiempos funcionan de lujo el arranque y demás, después he mirando si llegaba aire a la parte alta y desarme la zona alta que tiene una compuerta que cuando detecta mucho frio se cierra, pero en este caso como no llegaba frio estaba totalmente abierta.

entonces he quitado la tapa del congelador que esta en la parte de abajo y he buscado el difusor y lo he encontrado , estaba todo lleno de hielo por todos lados, y he parado la nevera y me he puesto a investigar ya que el ventilador que tiene ahí impulsa el aire hacia la nevera, el ventilador funciona sin problemas, entonces deduce que el aire no subía por problemas haber mucho hielo , entonces he cogido el decapador de aire caliente y he quietado todo el hielo despacio, he tapado el difusor y todo ha quedado perfecto.

ha pasado 2 meses y me ha dado el mismo problema, he tenido que realizar lo mismo y ha quedado bien , pero claro esto lo tengo que hacer cada 2 meses ?¿? eso me suena a raro raro.

en el difusor he visto como que tiene un tubo de cobre que cubre todo el difusor por debajo y un poco de laterales y por las 2 puntas de ese tubo sale 2 cables, y no se porque me suena que eso es una resistencia de calor, pero ... porque no calienta? se que no calienta porque creo que es la encargada de descongelar el hielo cuando hay mucho...

También tiene una placa controladora, pero no se si esa resistencia tiene algo que ver con la placa o se comanda sola con algún contacto térmico directo.

No estoy muy puesto con las reparaciones de las gamas blancas y poco las toco , mas soy de gama marrón y necesito una mano de los técnicos que sepan de estas gamas y mas con las tecnología de la no-frost que bastante me costo entenderla jajaja.

Muchas gracias por la atención y perdonad si es mucho texto pero tenia que explicarme.

un saludo a todos.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 18, 2013)

sabia lo de gama blanca, pero la otra no .

y bueno, si los 2 cables son de la resistencia , pues a desconectarlso de la placa y ver si hay continuidad o se quemo la muchacha.
si esta ok , yo le pondria un neon  (si es de 220v ...........no se que tension lleva la R ) .
un testigo diria un abogado.
y la dejo andando .
si se congela y el testigo no canta nunca:
recien ahi me remango a ver que le pasa a la placa.

si reparas Tv y demas, pues sera cosa dentro de todo manejable.

por suerte no es una falla que te inutilice la heladera.


----------



## aquileslor (Nov 18, 2013)

Buacá en el foro: heladera no frost y encontrarás algo al respecto. La resistencia va con 220 o 110 donde hay esas tensiones. A pesar de que no me gusta mucho Google, buscá allí que hay mucho, ,porque ese problema es general de esas heladeras, no importa la marca. Por suerte todas usan el mismo principio lo que hace fácil encontrar los defectos.


----------



## Deltaeco (Ene 9, 2014)

Hola compañeros de nuevo, feliz año nuevo a todos ¡¡ , el tema de esta nevera todavia lo tengo encima, como no he podido repararla pues he estado descongelandola cuando se atasca el hielo manualmente, entonces hoy, si hoy... la he vuelto a descongelar y he mirado el circuito que lleva en la parte alta y he medido la resistencia, la resistencia tiene continuidad, o sea que la descartamos de estar abierta.

entonces he mirado los cables que salen de ella, y salen 2 grises como de 1.5mm, he cogido la placa de arriba y la he mirado y no veo cables de ese calibre... pero ninguno, todos son finos como de 0.5mm o algo mas, entonces me he extrañado, he destapado el motor y tampoco veo ningun cable de esa resistencia... pero si salen y se meten por detras del corcho un cable manguera de 3x1.5mm blanco, pero lo pierdo despues de ahi , a la nevera le he quitado todas las tapas interiores y no veo nada, entonces aqui se me pierde algo que es...

(Me da sensacion fuerte de que la nevera tiene una placa de poder o de carga, aparte de la delantera que es la que marca el tiempo y demas que es la de control) esta placa de poder o de carga tiene que estar en algun lugar, le intente quitar la chapa alta pero esta muy a presion y pienso que abra que desarmar los laterales, (vamos toda la nevera).

No se si esto puede ser posible que una nevera tenga un circuito asi escondido, esta nevera he estado buscando diagramas como un loco por google y por todos lados y no los encuentro, no se si algun usuario tendra manuales de este frigo.

les voy a dejar una foto que la saque para que vean como esta y tambien otra foto de la pegatina de la marca y demas.

Si algien conoce algo de estas neveras se lo agradeceria.
Saludos chicos y perdonar no contestar antes pero en las navidades me llenan de trabajo.


----------



## pampas (Ene 9, 2014)

amigo,cambia el sensor de temperatura que esta pegado al evaporador,y es tipo cegarro tiene 2 cables


----------



## aquileslor (Ene 10, 2014)

Mira, la Resistencia calentadora se conecta con dos sensores que tiene a cada extremo. Cuando se congela estos conectan la Resistencia. Se suelen descomponer y no hacen contacto, por lo tanto no descongela. No tienen nada que ver con la placa electronica ni con el termostato. Son bimetálicos simples que cierran con frio. Controla eso.


----------



## Deltaeco (Ene 10, 2014)

hola compañero gracias por contestar , el problema que tiene esos 2 bimetalicos tipo cigarro , estos tienen un cable mangera sin empate de 2 cables finos pero llegan hasta arriba los 2 a la placa de control... despues si tiene uno blanco cuadrado que le salen 3 cables de el y este si tiene el cable mas grueso como  el grueso de los cables de la resistencia, pero los colores son muy diferentes creo que eran 2 azules y 1 amarillo y los de la resistencia los 2 son grises.

posiblemente ese encapsulado blanco sea un tipo de sensor?

saludos y gracias'''



Perdon rectifico, le salen 4 cables y si se fijan en una foto de las 3 que le saque la foto a esos cables y si se fijan van en el mismo socalo del de la resistencia. Lo que ahora me trae en duda es , esos 4 cables para que......

saludos.


----------



## pampas (Ene 10, 2014)

hola,  encapsulado con 4 cables,debe tener un codigo,lo mas probable es que el encapsulado con tiene un fusible termico y bimetal,pero segun me experiencia por falla de bimetal,fusible termico,resistencia l refrigeradora funciona bien de 4a5 dias luego aparece el defecto y por sensor o termostato aparece el defecto promedio de un mes.
saludos.


----------



## aquileslor (Ene 11, 2014)

Perdón amigo, pero es difícil así a la distancia, determiner la falla, pero seguro son los térmicos. Fijate si le llegan los 110 o 220 V de alimentación. Ese voltaje tiene que estar entre los dos terminales de la Resistencia, que se comunicarán con esta al enfriarse. Si no le llegan es porque están cortados, pero lo mas probable es como dije, que fallan esos térmicos.


----------

